#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Many links for engineering books (huge Library )

## Mohamed

Welding Manual - Basics of Gas, Arc, MIG, TIG, & Plasma Welding & Cutting
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.04 MB
Springer Handbook of Nanotechnology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 51.62 MB
Fabricators & Erectors Guide to Welded Steel Construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.86 MB
ESAB Welding Handbook - Filler Materials for Manual & Automatic Welding
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.80 MB
Guidelines to Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.59 MB
Manufacturing Engineer's Reference Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 68.93 MB
Computer Numerical Control Programming Basics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.19 MB
Computer Aided Design, Engineering & Manufacturing _ Optimization Methods
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.53 MB
Welding Materials Handbook - Welding Materials & Techniques for the SEABEE Welder
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.77 MB
US Army Welding Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 14.05 MB
CNC Programming
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.23 MB
Lean Manufacturing & The Environment (US Environmental Protection Agency)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.38 MB
US Army Welding Operations Parts I & II
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.11 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.13 MB
Handbook of Mathematical Functions
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 58.72 MB
Schaum's Differential Equations Crash Course
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.51 MB
Introduction to Differential Topology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.36 MB
Dictionary of Classical Theoretical Mathematics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.93 MB
Mathematical Methods of Engineering Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.47 MB
Dictionary of Analysis - Calculus & Differential Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.52 MB
Harmonic Analysis & Partial Differential Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.16 MB
Engineering Statistics Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.38 MB
Introduction to Stochastic Differential Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.95 MB
Trigonometry Demystified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 67.17 MB
A First Course on Wavelets
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.75 MB
Algebra Demystified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.33 MB
Linear Algebra


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.06 MB
Encyclopedic Dictionary of Mathematics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 97.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 57.30 MB
Schaum's Outlines for Advanced Calculus
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.78 MB
Dictionary of Algebra, Arithmetic and Trigonometry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.89 MB
Understanding Regression Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.62 MB
Discrete Fourier Transform
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.33 MB
Basic Elements of Real Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.24 MB
Fundamentals of Probability & Statistics for Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.25 MB
Concise Encyclopedia of Mathematics Volumes 1-4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 77.05 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 76.48 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 76.69 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 72.54 MBSee More: Many links for engineering books (huge Library )

----------


## Mohamed

Standard Mathematical Tables & Formulas
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.13 MB
Advances in Mechanical Ventilation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.31 MB
Analysis and Design of Flight Vehicles Structures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 44.16 MB
Design for Construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.43 MB
Structural Elements Design Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.66 MB
Engineering Design and Liquid Process Piping
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.59 MB
FAG Bearings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.27 MB
Mechanical Engineering Vehicle Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.34 MB
Structural And Stress Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.57 MB
How & Why Machines Work
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.76 MB
Illustrated Sourcebook of Mechanical Components
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 70.87 MB
Structural Engineering Analysis - Design I-V
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.11 MB
Mechanisms & Mechanical Devices Sourcebook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.85 MB
Engineering Tribology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.27 MB
Classical Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 43.62 MB
Advanced Engineering Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.68 MB
Introduction to Mechanics & Symmetry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.90 MB
Elementary Mechanics & Thermodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.88 MB
Solutions Manual for Mechanics & Thermodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.56 MB
Introduction to Statics & Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.03 MB
Classical Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.56 MB
Structure & Interpretation of Classical Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.43 MB
Enginering Materials 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.50 MB
Enginering Materials 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.90 MB
Dictionary of Material Science & High energy Physics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.09 MB
Applied Materials Science
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.56 MB
Mechanics of Materials Vol. 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 38.89 MB
Mechanics of MAterials Vol.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 23.88 MB
Dynamic Mechanical Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.08 MB
Materials Science & Engineering - Mechanics of Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.01 MB
Concise Dictionary of Material Science
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.26 MB
Elasticity Theory Applications & Numerics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.18 MB
Crystal Growth Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.53 MB
Fracture Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.77 MB
Elementary Engineering - Fracture Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.09 MB
Fatigue Testing - Analysis, Theory & Practice
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.89 MB
Finite

----------


## Mohamed

Finite Elements for Non_Linear Continua Structures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.47 MB
Tutorials in Finite Element Analysis Using MSC-Patran-Nastran
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.67 MB
Tutorials in Finite Method using PRO Engineer & ANSYS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.32 MB
Structural Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.81 MB
Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.80 MB
Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.68 MB
Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.95 MB
Fixed Grid Finite Element Analysis in Structural Design & Optimisation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.22 MB
Finite Element Method Programming with MAthematica - Airplane Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.84 MB
Engineering - Structural ANSYS Tutorials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 44.77 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 97.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 97.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 97.66 MB
The Finite Element Method Using Matlab
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.02 MB
Finite Element Method Volumes 1, 2, 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 54.93 MB
Finite Element Methods - Lectures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.11 MB
Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.41 MB
Foundation of Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.65 MB
Fluid MEchanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 25.08 MB
Fluid Mechanics Course Notes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.71 MB
Chemical Engineering Fluid MEchanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.93 MB
Foundations of FLuid MEchanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.44 MB
Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 25.43 MB
Intermediate Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 33.96 MB
A Course in Fluid Mechanics with Vector Field Theory
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.17 MB
Encyclopedia of Forensic Sciences
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 36.91 MB
Controlling HVAC
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.57 MB
US Army Mechanical Design HVAC
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.14 MB
US Army Refrigeration & Airconditioning IV Equipment Cooling
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.53 MB
Fundamentals of Heating Ventilating and Airconditioning
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.03 MB
Refrigeration & Airconditioning
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 27.64 MB
HVAC Fundamentals Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 42.96 MB
HVAC Applications Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 36.28 MB
Fundamentals of Energy in Building
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.62 MB
US Air Force HAVC
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.52 MB
ASHRAE 2001 - HVAC Fundamentals Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 82.11 MB
US Army - Basic Hydraulic Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.57 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Hydraulic Fluids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.36 MB
Time Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.79 MB
Software Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.06 MB
Management 101 - Five Functions of Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.26 MB
Six Sigma in Non-Manufacturing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.04 MB
Comprehensive Intellectual Capital Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.01 MB
Past & Future of Information Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.04 MB
The Manager's Guide to Performance Review
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.33 MB
Beginner's Guide to Advanced Marketing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.22 MB
Quality Beyond Six Sigma
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.93 MB
Essentials of Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.97 MB
Six Sigma Managers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.35 MB
What is Design for Six Sigma
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.12 MB
Project Management Methodologies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.88 MB
The Power of Six Sigma
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.06 MB
Six Sigma Team Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.97 MB
Principles of Research
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.01 MB
Patent, Copyright, & Trademark
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.29 MB
Engineering Statistics Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.68 MB
Risk Management & Capital Adequacy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.71 MB
Strategic Information Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.59 MB
The Evolutionary Project Manager's Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.80 MB
Six Sigma Business Scorecard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.43 MB
Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.40 MB
Project Management Jumpstart
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.64 MB
Building the Data Warehouse
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.11 MB
Fundamentals of Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.42 MB
Budgeting for Managers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.52 MB
Project Management Practitioner's Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.49 MB
Death by Meeting - A Leadership Fable
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.59 MB
IT Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.92 MB
Six Sigma Tool Navigator - The Master Guide for Teams
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 36.54 MB
Facilities Engineering Management Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.12 MB
Economics - Teh Management Bible
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.29 MB
Statistical Process Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.73 MB
The Six Sigma Way
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.29

----------


## Mohamed

The Six Sigma Project Planner
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.20 MB
Finance for the Non-Financial Manager
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.86 MB
The Active Manger's Toolkit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.69 MB
Radical Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.87 MB
Six Sigma Continual Improvement for Businesses
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.71 MB
The Portable MBA in Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.14 MB
Leaning into Six Sigma
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.57 MB
PM Glossary
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.75 MB
Effective Project Management
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.66 MB
Applied Aerodynamics Education
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.19 MB
Aerodynamics, Aeronautics and Flight Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.43 MB
Missile Aerodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.87 MB
Airplane Aerodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 30.90 MB
Basic Helicopter Aerodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.60 MB
Introduction to Aerodynamics of Flight
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.89 MB
Aerodynamics of Cars
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.17 MB
Basic Aerodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.55 MB
Introduction to Helicopter Aerodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.06 MB
Airbus A3xx Simulator Systems Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.05 MB
Aircraft Icing Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.39 MB
Boeing Design Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.20 MB
Efficient Viscous Design of Aircraft
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.38 MB
Supermarine Spitfire
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 41.88 MB
Analytical Mechanics of Aerospace Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.03 MB
Architecture for Fiber Optic Sensors & Actuators in AIrcraft Propulsion Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.61 MB
How to Design, Build & Test Small Fuel Rocket Engines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.13 MB
Elements of Gas Turbine Propulsion
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.10 MB
Gas Turbine Engines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.13 MB
Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.83 MB
Principles of Internal Combustion Engines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.65 MB
Engineering Design with Solid Works
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.50 MB
Enhancing CAD Drawing with Photoshop
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.16 MB
Structural Design & Laying of Underground Drains
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.78 MB
Structural Details in Concrete
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.43 MB
Bridge Design Manual 2000 - Hydraulic Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.52 MB
Bridge Design Manual 2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.07 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Design Manual Metric
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.81 MB
Hydraulic Design Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.58 MB
Masonry Instant Answers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.49 MB
Plastics Engineering Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.86 MB
Advanced Polymer Processing Operations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.02 MB
Mechanics of Composite Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 41.66 MB
Mass Spectrometry of Polymers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.06 MB
Modern Polymers Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.14 MB
Schaums Easy Outlines - General Chemistry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.04 MB
Organic Chemistry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.75 MB
Handbook of Chemistry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.40 MB
Dictionary of Organic Chemistry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.15 MB
Analysis & Control of Nonlinear Process Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.55 MB
Process Systems Analysis & Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.83 MB
Modern Control Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.45 MB
Dictionary of Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.54 MB
Introduction to Digital Audio
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.97 MB
Solid State Tesla Coil
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.81 MB
Thermal Analysis of a Transistor
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.34 MB
Radar Technology Encyclopedia
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.12 MB
Broadband Telecommunciations Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 46.05 MB
The Satellite Communication Applications Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.44 MB
Automated Fingerprint Identification Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.41 MB
Electrical Engineering Dictionary
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.21 MB
Radar Systems Analysis & Design using MATLAB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.01 MB
Engineer's Mini Notebook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.14 MB
Telecom Dictionary
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.88 MB
Classical Electrodynamics for Undergraduates
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.67 MB
WiFi Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.52 MB
Communications Satellites Global Change Agents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 26.35 MB
The First Computers - History & Architectures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.62 MB
Electromagnetic Field Theory
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.04 MB
Electromagnetic Field Theory Exercises
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.45 MB
Antenna Theory Analysis & Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 97.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 25.67 MB
Online Electronics School
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.84 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Electromagnetism Lectures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 30.37 MB
Radar Systems Analysis & Design Using MATLAB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.37 MB
The Scientist's & Engineer's Guide to DSP
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.07 MB
Fundamentals of Engineering Supplied Reference Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.58 MB
Engineering Acoustics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.55 MB
Mechanical Conversions, Formulas, References
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.19 MB
Environmental Engineering Dictionary & Directory
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.39 MB
Statistics for Environmental Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.55 MB
Fundamentals of Light Microscopy & Electric Imaging
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.93 MB
The GALE Encyclopedia of Science
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 24.56 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.07 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.03 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 21.61 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.51 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.00 MB
ANSYS - Methods of Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.58 MB
Finite Element Analysis of Structural Steelwork Beam to Column Bolted Connections
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.41 MB
Generative Assembly Structural Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.17 MB
Generative Part Stress Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.16 MB
Computational Fluid Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.08 MB
Finite Element Modelling for Stress Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 38.94 MB
Coupled Structural Thermal Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.11 MB
Linux Embedded & Real Time Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.04 MB
Power Electronic Control in Electrical Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.23 MB
Application of Nonlinear Fiber Optics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.83 MB
Non-Linear Fiber Optics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.49 MB
Industrial Power Engineering & Applications Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 26.18 MB
PC Troubleshooting Pocketbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.32 MB
Embedded Controller Hardware Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.91 MB
Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.57 MB
Embedded Microprocessor Systems - Real World Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.11 MB
Handbook of Medical Imaging Processing & Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.54 MB
Erbium Dope Fiber Amplifiers - Fundamentals & Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.60 MB
Understanding Telephone Electronics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.58 MB
Electrical Circuit Theory & Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.22 MB
Handbook of Image & Video Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 26.62 MB
RF Circuit Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.03 MB
Guide to Digital TV
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.55 MB
Radio & Electronics Cookbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.54 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Power Supply Cookbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.53 MB
Practical Switching Power Supply Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.37 MB
Telecommunications Demystified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.51 MB
Computer Busses - Design & Apllication
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.07 MB
Antenna Toolkit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.16 MB
RF Components & Circuits
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.89 MB
Embedded FreeBSD Cookbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.70 MB
Neural & Fuzzy Logic Control of Drives & Power Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.90 MB
CMOS IC Layout - Concepts, Methodologies & Tools
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.79 MB
Introduction to Fiber Optics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.04 MB
Battery Reference Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 27.50 MB
High Frequency & Microwave Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 14.32 MB
Fiber Optic Data Communications - Technological Trends & Advances
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.03 MB
Handbook of Fiber Optic Data Communication
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 30.65 MB
Electric Vehicle Battery Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.95 MB
The Digital Consumer Technology Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.21 MB
Tunable Lasers Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.76 MB
WDM Technologies - Active Optical Components
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.20 MB
Radio Frequency Transistors - Principles & Practical Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.77 MB
Designing Embedded Internet Devices
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.44 MB
Fiber Optic Cabling
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.72 MB
Handbook Digital Signal Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.92 MB
Observers in Control Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.01 MB
Adaptive Control Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.06 MB
Newnes Interfacing Companion
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.30 MB
Introduction to Statistical Pattern Recognition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.27 MB
The Art of Designing Embedded Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.13 MB
Multimedia Communications - Directions & Innovations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 34.20 MB
Modern Dictionary of Electronics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 29.56 MB
Essential Java for Scientist & Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.58 MB
The JP Transformer Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.16 MB
Analog Circuits Cookbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.76 MB
Practical Radio Frequency Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.89 MB
Video Demystified - A Handbook for the Digital Engineer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.07 MB
Dictionary of Video & Television Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.45 MB
Introduction to Medical Electronics Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.18 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Optical Fiber Telecommunication III
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.97 MB
Optical Fiber Telecommunication III
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 33.46 MB
Fibre Bragg Gratings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 29.25 MB
Mixed Signal & DSP Design Techniques
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.93 MB
RF & Microwave Radiation Safety Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.24 MB
Radar Systems Peak Detection & Tracking
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.98 MB
High Voltage Engineering - Fundamentals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.14 MB
Electrical Engineering Reference Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.39 MB
Telecommunications Circuits & Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.20 MB
A Wavelet Tour of Signal Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.94 MB
Op Amps for Everyone
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.09 MB
Third Generation CDMA Systems for Enhanced data Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.72 MB
Practical Handbook of Photovoltaics - Fundamentals & Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.39 MB
Bebop to the Boolean Boogie
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 21.88 MB
Power Electronics Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.19 MB
Electrical Installations in Hazardous Area
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. rar.html 28.37 MB
Feature Extraction & Image Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.11 MB
Programmable Controllers - An Engineer's Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.90 MB
Troubleshooting Analog Circuits
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.48 MB
Power Electronics Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.68 MB
Fuzzy Controllers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.00 MB
Building A Successful Board Test Strategy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.61 MB
Photoreactive Organic Thin Films
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 31.76 MB
Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.83 MB
Audio & Hi-Fi Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.74 MB
Sensors & Transducers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.32 MB
Digital Signal Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.65 MB
*** Soldering Handbook - Surface Mount Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.10 MB
Intelligent Communication Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 14.69 MB
OpAmps - Design, Application, & Troubleshooting
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 23.04 MB
Pattern Recognition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.14 MB
Engineering Digital Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 39.70 MB
Newnes Data Communications Pocket Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.86 MB
CE Conformity Marking & New Approach Directive
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.64 MB
Newnes Guide to Television & Video Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.62 MB
Programming Microcontrollers

----------


## Mohamed

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.89 MB
Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.74 MB
Metal Machining - Theory & Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.42 MB
A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.10 MB
Plastics Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.60 MB
Ship Stability for Masters & Mates
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.00 MB
Fluid Mechanics - Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.67 MB
Fiber Fracture
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.58 MB
Carbon Nanotubes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.13 MB
Ship Construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The Motor Vehicle
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Production Management Methods
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Advance Vehicle Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Advanced Gas Turbine Cycles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.76 MB
Aerodynamics for Engineering Students
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.21 MB
Seamanship Techniques
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.40 MB
Automotive Quality Systems Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.20 MB
ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.64 MB
ISO 9000 2000 - An A-Z Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.77 MB
Engineering Rock Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.01 MB
Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.97 MB
Failure Analysis Case Studies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.43 MB
Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.58 MB
Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.45 MB
Introduction to Power Fluid Flow
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.52 MB
Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.55 MB
Introduction to Continuum Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.18 MB
Project Planning & Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.15 MB
A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.43 MB
Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.90 MB
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.25 MB
Aeronautical Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.00 MB
Beginning AutoCAD 2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.85 MB
Modelling with AutoCAD 2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.71 MB
Marine Auxilliary Machinery
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 29.69 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Microcontrollers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.60 MB
Fabricating Printed Circuit Boards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.39 MB
DSP Integrated Circuits
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.44 MB
Newnes Electrical Engineer's Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.47 MB
Analog Circuit Design - Art Science & Personalities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.82 MB
The AR & Science of Analog Circuit Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 23.07 MB
EMC for Product Designers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.25 MB
Analog & Digital FIlter Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.43 MB
Newnes Radio & RF Engineering Pocket Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.61 MB
Introduction to Information Optics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 30.12 MB
ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.59 MB
Engineering Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.40 MB
Metal Foams - A Design Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.81 MB
Know & Understand Centrifugal Pumps
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.30 MB
Marine Structural Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.47 MB
Practical Ship Hydrodynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.81 MB
Engineering Mathematics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.79 MB
Computational Fluid Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.31 MB
Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.65 MB
Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.56 MB
Improving Machinery Reliability
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.91 MB
Designing Capable & Reliable Products
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.21 MB
Gas Turbine Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.28 MB
Helicopter Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.94 MB
Metals Reference Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.86 MB
Light Metals Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.47 MB
Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.12 MB
Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.69 MB
Plastics Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 45.39 MB
Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.38 MB
Guide to Ship Repair Estimates
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.94 MB
Physical Metallurgy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 57.57 MB
The Coming Materials Science
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.82 MB
Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.68 MB
Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.74 MB
Biaxial-Multiaxial Fatigue & Fracture
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.15 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Aircraft Structures for Engineering Students
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.57 MB
Industrial Control Wiring Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.09 MB
Root Cause Failure Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.68 MB
Vibration Fundamentals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.84 MB
An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.52 MB
Plant Engineering Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.85 MB
Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.29 MB
Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Nonmetallic Inclusions
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.76 MB
The Tribology Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.60 MB
Statistical Process Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.20 MB
The Material Science of Thin Films
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.35 MB
Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.64 MB
Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.11 MB
Basic Ship Theory
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.08 MB
The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Principles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.61 MB
Understanding Automotive Electronics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 16.51 MB
Safety at Work
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.76 MB
Plastics Engineered Product Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.44 MB
Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.25 MB
Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.37 MB
Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.72 MB
Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 34.59 MB
Engineering Tribology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.27 MB
Tribology in Machine Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.63 MB
The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.36 MB
Introduction to Marine Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 32.19 MB
Electronic Navigation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.58 MB
3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.88 MB
Refrigeration & Air-Conditioning
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.72 MB
Introduction to Naval Architecture
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.29 MB
Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.57 MB
Practical Ship Designs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.10 MB
TPM - A route to World Class Performance
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.35 MB
Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.53 MB
Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.18 MB
The Finite Element Method
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.96 MB
The Theory & Design of Air Cushion Craft
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 43.99 MB
Pipelines & Risers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.01 MB
Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 25.38 MB
Turboexpanders & Process Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.26 MB
Fundamentals of Air Pollution
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.18 MB
Instrumentation Reference Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 27.51 MB
Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Compressors - Selection & Sizing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 30.52 MB
Advanced Control Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.14 MB
Serious Incident Prevention
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.35 MB
Petroleum Geology pf the South Caspian Basin
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.04 MB
Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.50 MB
Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 31.30 MB
Handbook of Air Pollution Prevention & Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.83 MB
Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.13 MB
Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.27 MB
Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular
Flowhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pip  eline_and_Annular_Flow.rar.html 1.35 MB
Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.14 MB
Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.73 MB
Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 32.06 MB
Extractive Metallurgy of Copper
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.88 MB
Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 14.96 MB
Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 14.75 MB
Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 24.70 MB


Hazardous Waste Compliance
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.86 MB
An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.29 MB
Probabilistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 41.94 MB
Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.56 MB
Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 60.28 MB
Advanced Blowout & Well Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.86 MB
Crystallization Process System
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.95 MB
What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.58 MB
Learning From Accidents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.15 MB
Thermodynamics of Systems Containing Flexible Chain Polymers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 13.36 MBSee More: Many links for engineering books (huge Library )

----------


## Mohamed

Gas Purification
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 27.02 MB
Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 24.73 MB
Centrifugal Pumps - Design & Application
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 32.96 MB
Electrostatic Hazards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.58 MB
Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 39.12 MB
Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.57 MB
Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.46 MB
Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 28.24 MB
Pressure Vessel Design Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 9.20 MB
Crystallization
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.96 MB
Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.67 MB
Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.53 MB
Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.34 MB
Pipe Drafting & Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 71.81 MB
Pipe Line Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.57 MB
Adhesion Science & Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 31.64 MB
Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.53 MB
Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in ********
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 36.68 MB
Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.17 MB
Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1.42 MB
Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.06 MB
Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 10.73 MB
Fluid Catalytic *****ing Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 12.64 MB
Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.14 MB
Pumping Station & Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 24.04 MB
Introduction to Colloid & Surface Chemistry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.82 MB
Mathematica by Example
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.12 MB
Heat Transfer Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 19.49 MB
Transport Phenomena
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.93 MB
Organic Chemistry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 31.60 MB
Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.99 MB
Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.58 MB
Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.24 MB
Handbook of Thermal Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 32.87 MB
Computer Science with Mathematica
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 4.59 MB
Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemical Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 20.78 MB

----------


## Mohamed

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 17.37 MB
Corrosion
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 43.23 MB
Chemical Process - Design & Integration
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.31 MB
Renewable Energy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.34 MB
Chemical Thermodynamics of Materials - Macro & Micro Aspects
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.70 MB
Solid-Liquid Separation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.31 MB
Pipeline Pigging Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 18.02 MB
Modelling in Transport Phenomena
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.82 MB
Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 6.06 MB
Techniques for Adaptive Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 3.01 MB
Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 11.99 MB
Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 35.97 MB
Environmental Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 8.13 MB
The MATHEMATICA Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7.77 MB
Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 5.31 MB
Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 82.31 MB
Valve Selection Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.08 MB
Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Fundamentals and Applications of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The Electrical Engineering Handbook 71.02 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ocean Engineering Handbook 14.98 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Shock and Vibration Handbook 11.54 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Thermal Engineering 33.69 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 29.22 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Machinery Handbook 40.11 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Welding of Aluminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook 23.34 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Electromagnetics Handbook 4.33 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Co-Polymer Solutions 1.61 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Air Conditioning and Refrigeration 14.56 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook 25.25 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks 216MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Earthquake Engineering Handbook 134MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 118MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Financial Engineering Principles : A Unified Theory for Financial Product Analysis and Valuation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
New Technologies for Energy Efficiency
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
What Every Engineer Should Know About Decision Making Under Uncertainty
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
An Introduction to Computational Fluid Dynamics : The Finite Volume Method Approach
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The Laplace Transform : Theory and Applications (Undergraduate Texts in Mathematics)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air Conditioning
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Introduction to Continuum Mechanics, 3rd ed.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Computer Methods for Ordinary Differential Equations and Differential-Algebraic Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hydraulic Fluids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Elimination Methods in Polynomial Computer Algebra (Mathematics and Its Applications)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reinforced Concrete: Analysis and Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Nonlinear Systems Analysis (Classics in Applied Mathematics, 42)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Nonlinear Physics with Mathematica for Scientists and Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
McGraw-Hill's Engineering Companion
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Numerical Methods for Large Eigenvalue Problems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ondeo Nalco Fuel Field Manual : Sources and Solutions to Performance Problems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Nonsmooth Equations in Optimization : Regularity, Calculus, Methods and Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Optimal Control of Nonlinear Parabolic Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Linear Partial Differential Equations for Engineers and Scientists
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Generalized Difference Methods for Differential Equations: Numerical Analysis of Finite Volume Methods
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

A Course in Modern Mathematical Physics: Groups, Hilbert Space and Differential Geometry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Rigorous Global Search: Continuous Problems (Nonconvex Optimization and Its Applications)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Introduction to Partial Differential Equations. : A Computational Approach (Texts in Applied Mathematics)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Numerical Analysis: The Mathematics of Scientific Computing (Mathematics Series)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The Navier-Stokes Equations: Theory & Numerical Methods (Lecture Notes in Pure and Applied Mathematics)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Schaum's Outline of Physics for Engineering and Science
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Numerical Methods for Ordinary Differential Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Programming the Finite Element Method
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Stochastic Approximation and Its Application (Nonconvex Optimization and Its Applications)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Scientific Computing and Differential Equations : An Introduction to Numerical Methods
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
A Numerical Library in C for Scientists and Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
An Introduction to Electronic and Ionic Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Fluid Mechanics (Course of Theoretical Physics)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Engineering Optimization: Theory and Practice, 3rd Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Machinery Component Maintenance and Repair, Third Edition (Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Civil Engineer's Reference Book, Fourth Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Mathematical Methods in Physics and Engineering with Mathematica
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Exact Solutions for Ordinary Differential Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Mastering Mathematica, Second Edition : Programming Methods and Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Numerical Optimization
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Mathematica by Example
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Practical Methods of Optimization (Practical Methods of Optimization)
Vol 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Vol 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Computing for Scientists and Engineers: A Workbook of Analysis, Numerics, and Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Fundamentals of Matrix Computations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Heat Transfer Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Smithsonian physical tables (Smithsonian miscellaneous collections)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Advanced Mathematical Methods in Science and Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Electrical Construction Databook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Differential Equations, Third Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Engineering Analysis: Interactive Methods and Programs with FORTRAN, QuickBASIC, MATLAB, and Mathematica
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Applied Nonlinear Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Modern Compressible Flow: With Historical Perspective
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Kalman Filtering : Theory and Practice Using MATLAB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Introduction to Numerical Analysis (Texts in Applied Mathematics, No 12)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

Applied Numerical Linear Algebra
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Water Distribution System Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Numerical Mathematics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thin Film Materials : Stress, Defect Formation and Surface Evolution
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Computer Methods for Ordinary Differential Equations and Differential-Algebraic Equations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Elimination Methods in Polynomial Computer Algebra (Mathematics and Its Applications)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reinforced Concrete: Analysis and Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Nonlinear Systems Analysis (Classics in Applied Mathematics, 42)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Nonlinear Physics with Mathematica for Scientists and Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ISBN: 0071378367
McGraw-Hill's Engineering Companion
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Numerical Methods for Large Eigenvalue Problems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ondeo Nalco Fuel Field Manual : Sources and Solutions to Performance Problems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Nonsmooth Equations in Optimization : Regularity, Calculus, Methods and Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Optimal Control of Nonlinear Parabolic Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Linear Partial Differential Equations for Engineers and Scientists
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Generalized Difference Methods for Differential Equations: Numerical Analysis of Finite Volume Methods
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
A Course in Modern Mathematical Physics : Groups, Hilbert Space and Differential Geometry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Rigorous Global Search: Continuous Problems (Nonconvex Optimization and Its Applications)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Financial Engineering Principles : A Unified Theory for Financial Product Analysis and Valuation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
New Technologies for Energy Efficiency
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
What Every Engineer Should Know About Decision Making Under Uncertainty
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
An Introduction to Computational Fluid Dynamics : The Finite Volume Method Approach
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The Laplace Transform : Theory and Applications (Undergraduate Texts in Mathematics)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air Conditioning
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Introduction to Continuum Mechanics, 3rd ed.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Jones David R. H., Engineering Materials, Volume 1
Elsevier Science & Technology Books | ISBN 0750630817 | November 1996
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
DR. John C. Reis, Ph.D. Dr John Reis, Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
Elsevier Science & Technology Books | ISBN 0884152731 | April 1996
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
John S. Page, Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
Elsevier Science & Technology Books | ISBN 0884152596 | July 1999
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Principles of Computer Architecture
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The Essentials of Computer Organization and Architecture 2003 Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Computer Architecture A Quantitative Approach
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Introduction to 80x86 Assembly Language and Computer Architecture
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ghauri

Thank You Brother Mohamed Elhagar for your efforts. Is there anyway to contact you personally I want to forward an email containing some document.



Ghauri

----------


## aliali

:|:|
Huge indeed
Thanks alot

----------


## padua

:Confused:  Mohamed,

Slug catcher sizing information.

Trying to upload new thread for the first time, but unfortunately
the help files a not quite easy to follow for new comers.

Is there a step by step guide on uploading and creating new threads,
some might say it's pretty straight forward, but not if your new to
this forum.

Thanks.
padua

----------


## backspace

Hello dear friend

Many of the books you have kindly uploaded have been removed due to complaints as the messages say when you try to download any one of them. I was wondering if it was possible to re-upload some of these books.

Thanks

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear friends!
Does anybody work with FracPerm from RMS? I need any tutorials, manuals, lessons... If somebody has these materials, share it, PLEASE!

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hi friends

anybody having asnt ndt handbooks??

I need them

pls share

----------


## meamer

Great effort you can use this link also


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for NDT booksSee More: Many links for engineering books (huge Library )

----------


## richardcooper

Thanks a lot for sharing these links great efforts and getting them together.

Keep it up.

__________________
Richard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Thanks brother..
Unfortunately I can't download *Manufacturing Engineer's Reference Handbook*, that link's no longer working.
Please sent the downloadable link to apri_dianto@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot..!

----------


## viswanathankasi2

nice links man

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks Mohamed 
You are awesome and great.

----------


## jury

thanks

----------


## caipigian

great man!!!!

----------


## CARLOSGALVIS

Thanls

----------


## rogeriorufino

Hi

Do you have the book: Subsea structure Engineering Handbook? 
I am looking for chapter 19 (Subsea Manifold). If you have upload to me.

Thanks.

----------


## sikander

Thanks for the long and good list of engineering books.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## sreejith

Please help me to find the Modern Vacuum Practise 3rd edition by Nigel Harris

Sreejith S
ssree_jith@yahoo.co.in

----------


## sreejith

Please help me to find the Modern Vacuum Practise 3rd edition by Nigel Harris

Sreejith S


ssree_jith@yahoo.co.inSee More: Many links for engineering books (huge Library )

----------


## kopguy

Can anyone please help me with a working link for "Gas Purification" by Kohl and Nielsen? Thanks and Regards

----------


## kopguy

Okay found one let me do my bit here it goes

"Gas Purification" by Kohl and Nielsen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kopguy

Okay found one let me do my bit here it goes

"Gas Purification" by Kohl and Nielsen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kashfaq

Dear meamer,

Can you upload the files again as the files have been removed by 4shared.com, I appreciate your efforts. Thanks in advance.

----------


## mej

.
Here is a link to *Gas Purification   5th Ed* by Kohl:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


.


.

----------


## sllra

Hello SLB*

Did you post link for the software you listed? I am looking for Drillworks.

----------

